# BC feller dies helping fight fires.



## woodenboater (Jul 6, 2015)

Some serious fires going on in British Columbia and Saskatchewan this summer and the unseasonably hot weather they're having so far is not helping at all and they need some rain. Lots.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-fight-previous-forest-fires/article25334125/


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 7, 2015)

one of our members "westboastfaller" is getting in on these fires. just talked to him on the phone. i'm sick of the stupid POS city slick'n tourists. when it gets nice out they head to the bush to camp and yet they'll be lighting camp fires, fireworks, and tossing cigarette butts during a fire ban. they don't give a ****, or have the brains to even know. It should be mandatory that they are only allowed to camp in a controlled/monitered environment. Hell, make it so they can only fly for vacation while were at it. clean up all the burn outs off our roads. i know it's a free country but enough is enough. all this talk about how bad loggers are from the tree huggers yet you have idiots like this burning millions of timberlands and people dieing trying to correct the issue they started . i don't remember the last time a fire was caused by an actual forestry operation and even then they are always well prepared for it. city slickers start a fire then run away when it gets out of control not telling anyone then by the time it's noticed it's already expanded to unmanageable size. almost all fires out here can be traced back to retarded drunk fools doing stupid ****. i can get along with anyone but i am very intolerant of stupid people.


----------



## catbuster (Jul 10, 2015)

Wildland fires are probably the most dangerous situation a human being can put themselves in. Especially for a sawyer. It's a damned shame, but this stuff will continue to happen. From what I read in the article it may not have been a preventable accident. I hate to see people die on this job, but there are times things happen and situations develop where there isn't a winning scenario.


----------

